
Is there any way to ignore user on HN? - EugeneOZ
When some asshole write long-text insults as replies to bunch of my comments, I don&#x27;t want to reply, I just want to ignore them and never see them again. Is it possible?
======
DanielStraight
There's a contact link in the footer to send an email to hn@ycombinator.com

In my experience, 'dang reads those emails personally and responds promptly.

------
qjighap
You could write something in tampermonker/ greasemonkey/whatever to remove the
posts yourself.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Flag them and move on.

~~~
EugeneOZ
I can't flag them, there is no such button.

~~~
greenyoda
The "flag" link doesn't appear unless you open the comment on a separate page
by clicking on the "nn hours ago" link. (It's possible however that you can't
flag a reply to your own comment, since you can't downvote replies to your own
comments.)

